# building a compressor



## xxmiaja (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys I'm trying to build a compressor in which I have replaced the gas engine and now the compressor head however the new compressor head is different on. The old head there are two pipes coming from the head one go to the tank the other to I assume check valve it's the pressure lelease tube,this new compressor do not have the smaller pressure release tube coming from the head only a 3/4 screw on for piping what can I do to install it without this pressure release tube


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry guys no punctuation and some miss spelled words


----------

